# BEIN Sports



## Zdrone (Aug 29, 2018)

Nooooooooooooo!

AT&T/Directv and Comcast have dropped BEIN.  Sounds like it may be permanent.

What am I going to do for my soccer fix!?!

Ray Hudson!  Where are you?


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 29, 2018)

Is that what happened? I was watching fine over the weekend then last night poof it was gone.


----------



## younothat (Aug 29, 2018)

*BeIN Sports on Sling TV *

Cant miss the Magisterial man himself Ray Hudson


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 29, 2018)

Option 1:  Cut cable completely.  Get one of Sling's TV packages.  I have the $25/month Orange package.  Another $5 a month gives you the Spanish package which includes both Bein English and Bein Spanish.  This used to include Univision Deporte as well, but Sling is fighting with Univision and is for now unavailable.
Option 2:  If you want to keep cable, you can get Bein in this Sling package for $10 a month https://www.sling.com/international-sports.  You will need a streaming device like a Roku.

Good luck.


----------



## CaliKlines (Aug 29, 2018)

DISH Network is the best combination of technology, content, stability, and price. Bein English and Spanish, as well as NBC Sports and ESPN/Deportes for Premier and UCL matches and Fox Sports 1/2 for Bundesliga.


----------



## watfly (Aug 30, 2018)

We just switched to FuboTV for a number of reasons, including the fact that Directv dropped Bein Sports.  I looked at all the streaming options and FuboTV gave us the best selections for news and entertainment stations we watch plus it probably has the best soccer coverage.  The only thing it really doesn't have is ESPN, which quite frankly, I hardly ever watch.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 30, 2018)

watfly said:


> We just switched to FuboTV for a number of reasons, including the fact that Directv dropped Bein Sports.  I looked at all the streaming options and FuboTV gave us the best selections for news and entertainment stations we watch plus it probably has the best soccer coverage.  The only thing it really doesn't have is ESPN, which quite frankly, I hardly ever watch.


How's the DVR function for FuboTV?  Does it let you DVR every channel?  Unfortunately they don't let me watch futbol at work , so a solid DVR is a must.  Thanks.


----------



## watfly (Aug 30, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> How's the DVR function for FuboTV?  Does it let you DVR every channel?  Unfortunately they don't let me watch futbol at work , so a solid DVR is a must.  Thanks.


It works OK but I've only had Fubo for a day.  As far as I know you can record all of your Fubo channels and the base package is 30 hours of recording.  Here is the draw back.  The recording is available 1 hour after the show/event is done recording.  So let's say the game is on at 5:00 but you don't get home until 5:30, you can't rewind the game to 5:00, you can only watch it live at 5:30.  You'd have to wait until around 8:00 to see the beginning of the game.  Also I don't think you can set it up to record a series, you have to setup up each recording individually, which is fine for games but I liked being able to record The Extra as a series on Directv.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2018)

This great, not so great if you lost Bein, but looking to cut the cord and save some $$. Fortunately Spectrum still carries Bein but they keep raising their prices, even in a bundle.


----------



## watfly (Sep 4, 2018)

watfly said:


> We just switched to FuboTV for a number of reasons, including the fact that Directv dropped Bein Sports.  I looked at all the streaming options and FuboTV gave us the best selections for news and entertainment stations we watch plus it probably has the best soccer coverage.  The only thing it really doesn't have is ESPN, which quite frankly, I hardly ever watch.


Ok so I already dropped FuboTV.  My wife couldn't live without ABC, so now we're with Hulu ($40) which has a great selection of channels (but their interface, particularly the channel guide sucks) and added Bein Sports through Sling TV for $10 a month plus $5 DVR.  The Bein Sports package includes OutsideTV and then a bunch of random international (like Indian) stations.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 4, 2018)

You can also do the Bein Sports yearly subscription for $80 instead of $10/month.  $80/year is a bargain to watch Messi playing at his peak form .

All the La Liga matches are all available on-demand after the match for about four or five days if you don't want to bother with DVR each program.


----------

